# Specialized Levo SL: Everything you need to know



## Doug_Mann (Mar 28, 2013)

How was the motor sound compared to the regular Levo?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It is much louder. The sound is similar to the Shimano E-8000, but not quite as loud.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Logical evolution on this is to get the same small battery but match levo's battery power.

seems like we are still about a year or two away from that. And more brands will be able to do this, price will go down.

Seems like consumer should hold out for couple more years? 16k to get a 38 pound e-bike is rediculous. The base model at 6k isnt as appealing. Might as well look at decoy.


----------



## SLP9992 (May 31, 2013)

16k for an ebike? That's an embarrassing reality! There's a fool born everyday.


----------



## Paul_Cherry (Feb 5, 2020)

pricey yes but most quality emountain bikes have been hovering between 48 to 52 pounds. To hear this one is at 38 pounds, wow, that is pretty amazing. glad to see how much progress is being made.


----------



## Everything_MC (May 10, 2013)

As the guy first in line to mock and get pissed at Ebikes...the reality is, I'm a broken down 52. Between numerous auto, motorcycle, MTB, training accidents, I'm coming to the realization that in just the next couple of years I will only be riding partial trails, and much reduced time. Sucks, but that's reality. Now the 30 something guy I see riding whizing around, shame on you. If you're gonna ride one of these, you should really have a medical reason or just don't be on the trails.


----------



## Deacon71 (Jun 20, 2012)

Even if I could afford $16k I can't imagine dropping it on a bicycle. $5k yes, but $16k is a nice Ducati or KTM. I'll wait for the trickle down in 5 years or so.


----------



## Randy7 (Feb 12, 2020)

While I agree, I work in a very small bike shop. We sell $7000 bikes occasionally, that blows me away. So, I can see someone buying a 16 grand bike with every blue tooth option there is available and the best of everything else on it. They only made 250 of them. Bet they sell them all.


----------



## JHopkin (Jan 28, 2020)

I've listed to this motor and its much louder than shimano E8000 and that motor is annoying on the trail.


----------



## EK (Jun 17, 2020)

Should everyone that rides a motorcycle need to have disability? How about driving a car? Everyone has feet and should just walk where they need to go right? Ebikes are bikes. The sooner all the bike nerds (that's me included) come together around this fact the better off EVERYONE will be. If people are enjoying their riding experience and respecting other road/trail users, who cares how they're doing it.


----------



## EK (Jun 17, 2020)

The Levo SL Expert Carbon has enough tire clearance to clear a 2.6 tire (Bontrager SE5). WIll it rub under extremely hard cornering... time will tell. It has a minimum of about 5mm clearance but up to 10mm. It certainly will clear all Maxxis tires that are labeled 2.5 since they rarely make a tire that measures the printed width anyway.


----------



## EK (Jun 17, 2020)

Forgot to add, the owners manual states the max tire clearance as 29 x 2.6 and 27.5 x 2.8 for the rear of the bike.


----------



## Wayne_Bird (Jul 29, 2020)

Totally agree with you


----------



## Keith9 (Apr 25, 2017)

Meh., Work harder.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

JHopkin said:


> I've listed to this motor and its much louder than shimano E8000 and that motor is annoying on the trail.


It's about half the noise as an E8000 motor. So it is quiet.

But then again it has half the power. So at the same power levels... they're about the same noise level.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

EK said:


> Forgot to add, the owners manual states the max tire clearance as 29 x 2.6 and 27.5 x 2.8 for the rear of the bike.


I have a massive Pirelli emtb 2.6 right now on it. It's more like a 2.7. It scraped the mud flap quite a bit and shaved a few mm's off. All good now.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

SLP9992 said:


> 16k for an ebike? That's an embarrassing reality! There's a fool born everyday.


This bike is very expensive at the top line for sure. First mover advantage.

But most folks I know are buying the $7k carbon model one and personalizing from there.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I have a really cool share. I rode up a 3000-foot hill yesterday in Nisene Marks, Santa Cruz, and saw an old friend who is part of Plus Three racing team. They're a bunch of 40-50-year-old hammerheads that dominate the local racing scene around here. 

Bunch of ebike haters... a couple of years ago.

Well, this guy and his wife got Levo SLs. They're loving it. Now three other members of the team got Levo SLs. One guy went from pure hate/heckling to love affair, getting heckled. It has really, really opened their eyes. So fit, riding almost every day, mixing bikes. They don't get the need for standard, heavier ebikes. But now they're less judgemental.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Everything_MC said:


> As the guy first in line to mock and get pissed at Ebikes...the reality is, I'm a broken down 52. Between numerous auto, motorcycle, MTB, training accidents, I'm coming to the realization that in just the next couple of years I will only be riding partial trails, and much reduced time. Sucks, but that's reality. Now the 30 something guy I see riding whizing around, shame on you. If you're gonna ride one of these, you should really have a medical reason or just don't be on the trails.


Save your judgement, one persons broken down body is just another day for other folks.
Focus on your needs, the needs of others are not your concern.
If in doubt, read the ebike forum rules.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm still a pretty decent Singlespeed rider, at age 56. However, at age 70+ I'd still like to keep riding because I've built a valuable set of bike skills in 12 years of avid MTB. I'm not gonna lie - by age 70 I will be not quite as robust as I am now. I am waiting for the eBike trickle-down patiently...


----------

